# Wet Hay?



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I built these nice hay stands with fencing wire and last night it stormed and the hay got wet because I had not built a top of it yet. Is there danger in them eating wet hay? I was thinking bloat. I know to remove any moldy hay, but was not sure if wet hay was bad or not. :shrug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Not if they are willing to clean it up fairly fast. Wet hay can develop problems fast if it is also humid and warm. My horses will eat damp hay but the goats are much more demanding. Little stinkers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if it dries out and it isn't moldy then there is no harm in them eating it. 

I had a whole bale that got wet. I set it aside to give to my mom for her garden and the next day or two was nice and it dried out. I didn't think anything of it and my goats got out and started to chow down on it instead of the "good" stuff that i had in their feeder. So instead of wasting it I looked through it and it was fine so I fed it to them. They enjoyed it and I didn't waste the bale.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, when are we getting pics of the very nice hay feeder?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> So, when are we getting pics of the very nice hay feeder?


hehe we are all suckers for new ideas and better ways to hold hay aren't we :slapfloor:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My brats....um....I mean goats........don't like to eat wet hay. Since it usually gets hot and humid here after rain, we don't encourage that anyway.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> My brats....um....I mean goats........don't like to eat wet hay.


Haha! So very true with our goats!! They are so stinkin' spoiled.  But I love them anyways!


----------

